# Mums with babies and toddlers Abu Dhabi



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 2 year old boy and a 9 month old boy. Think my 2 year old is starting to get a bit bored of just my company and I want him socialising with some kids a bit more. Been having a look round on Abu dhabi mums, does anyone use them? Any recommendations? 

Or anyone know anywhere that is good to take kids to see other children. He's quite shy which makes it harder but he'd just started coming to a mother toddler group with me in uk and he was getting better so I want to try and find something similar here. 

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you might get more responses on this question on **********.com website. I know people who used to rate "Abu Dhabi Mums" highly and I presume the group still exists in the city.


----------

